# EASY diy tank lid/hoods/cover with drop cieling stuff



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I have very little power tools and even less experience on them. 

I read a DIY about using the drop cieling clear plastic... has anyone done this??? Does it bend (like my poor attempts at using acrylic?).

Thanks for the help!!!


Any better ideas??? =)


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If this is for that big 150 -180 you had the stand concerns over a few months back, I think the drop ceiling light lens material, at least the stuff I've handled, is far too flimsy for something that size. Maybe a 20G...

Even a glass canopy for that tank probably has to be 3/16 glass vs. 1/8 for 4' tanks like 75/90G and smaller.

Have you tried calling any local glass places? If you get lucky and find deal from someone who'll sell you the pieces, DIY, _while wearing leather or cut-proof gloves_, could be a bit of fine emery cloth to smooth the edges and piece it together using the flexible hinges, handles etc you can buy from somewhere like MOPS, maybe BAs too but I don't recall seeing them there.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry should have specified.. i'm planning to get 30-50 G tanks... but i always find the cheaper deals are lid-less


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

MichaelAngelo said:


> ... but i always find the cheaper deals are lid-less


Umm, could it be because the $40 canopy is not included?


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

huh? lol yes i'm very very cheap... but if i can get a used tank for $40, it would make no sense to go looking for a $40 canopy.

So i've restricted my search to canopy-included only for now =)


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

MichaelAngelo said:


> huh? lol yes i'm very very cheap...


Me too...lifetime charter member of that club. Gotta strike a balance somehow. Don't make your life miserable to save a buck though, I do it often enough you'd think I'd learn, so I should not be an authority on it...but I am.  An analogy: Is painting a wall in your house with a 1/2" brush you already own is worth the cost savings vs. buying a roller?


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Me too...lifetime charter member of that club. Gotta strike a balance somehow.
> 
> An analogy: Is painting a wall in your house with a 1/2" brush you already own is worth the cost savings vs. buying a roller?


Well spoken.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was in a rush one day and needed a cover for a 5 gallon tank so I cut a piece of the plastic light cover that had been broken and placed it on the tank came back a couple of hours later plastic cover had bowed so bad that the center was touching the water. Not recommended for a cover.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Plastic absorbs moisture when it's that abundant and will bow. I've had 1/4" plexi bend. I now cut my own glass lids...I even make curved cuts too. Makes lighting the tanks for photos easier too.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for all the help so far guys.

I don't think i'll start cutting glass anytime soon. Probably gonna show up at the local glass store with my tanks, big al's hinge and plastic backing =P

Any tips for DIY lids?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I use the styrene light panels for small tanks (5s and 10s). It doesn't warp because of the moisture like the acrylic stuff does. My lids get brittle over time after being exposed to lights. I don't think the material is stiff enough to work over a large tank.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

MichaelAngelo said:


> thanks for all the help so far guys.
> 
> I don't think i'll start cutting glass anytime soon. Probably gonna show up at the local glass store with my tanks, big al's hinge and plastic backing =P
> 
> Any tips for DIY lids?


When you go to buy glass, ask if they'll cut pieces for you from the scrap pile. Most of these places replace store windows and so forth, and have a lot of large broken pieces they have to pay to get rid of. New glass is pretty expensive, but if they cut from the scrap pile for you, they'll probably only charge you $2-3 per cut. It helps if you phone in advance telling them what you want and finding out if they're busy. They may be reluctant to bother if they're in a rush to finish higher paying work.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Michael,

Check Akin Graingers (google it... I know I fubared the spelling) or any safety shop for kevlar liners. They are like jersey knit gloves but in yellow color because kevlar is naturally yellow IIRC. 

Wear those on your hands. What some people do is they use some hot glue and make dots on the glove for grip as the kevlar liner has almost no grip and is smooth. I recommend having a larger leather glove OVER the liner. You're double protected and if anything happened likely it'll stop the cut at the liner level. Nothing is x-proof. Even so called bullet proof vests are only resistant to the highest caliber they have been tested to defeat thus 'bullet resistant'. Just take caution when working and have the appropriate safety gear and you should be safe. 

Hey another secondary use for those liners are for your day to day gloves. Wear them under it.If a ninja shows up you may be able to keep your hands intact... just saying.


----------

